# Clear Lake today. What happened to courtesy?



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

A buddy of mine and I decided we'd hit CL today despite of the VERY ROUGH conditions. We threw tops all morning and finally we started to get on a decent bite when out of no where a boat rushed in the channel we were fishing, stops about 20 yards away, drops his trolling motor and starts coming directly at us. I said to my friend, " this guy can't be serious coming straight at us like this." Sure enough here they come chunking lures right under our feet of the bulkhead we were standing on. As they completely cut off our casting, we just stood there, rods in hand watching in amazement of what had just happened.I could've literally poked them with my rod they were so close.

Yet as much as I wanted to yell at them I kept my cool due to the fact that there were 2 youngins aboard.

After they passed by we didn't manage to get another bite so we left. :headknock


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yep. Dummies are everywhere. Had two kayakers pot lick me the other night. I was fishing a light out of my boat. One of them literally paddles through the light in between My boat and the shore(maybe 30') and anchor the the front on my boat. Then carry on a loud conversation across my bow to his buddy on the other side of me. I just LOL until I left. Backed up into the light and punched the throttle.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

If the guy doesn't bother to take care of his boat I doubt he has clue #1 about etiquette. You did the right thing, just move on its not worth it.


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

RUFcaptain said:


> If the guy doesn't bother to take care of his boat I doubt he has clue #1 about etiquette. You did the right thing, just move on its not worth it.


was gonna say the same thing...anyone with a water line like that on his hull clearly doesn't care much about anything


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Worst thing is that he's teaching those kids that it's ok.

It's not ok.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep it happens....it will always happen.....just let it go and move on.....plus posts like this get old and that's most likely why they are an infraction of forum rules now i think


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

idiot lake. All you gotta see is blue wave and you know something retarded is about to happen.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Jackasses. Those kids dont have life jackets on either. That sucks man. Send your pic to tpwd and see if they can give them a ticket lol


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

the SAD thing is he probably does not have clue what he did was wrong !!! 
I would send the pic to the game warden those kids need PFD's on-


----------



## CaptTrojan (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey man that is CL fishing just when your on your spot and catch a few a scarrab or renegade jetskis , or god for bid your working birds they will swarm you and cut you off if you fish clear lake learn to deal with it, i fish there mon-fri weekend s are hell in the lake! Its sad people act like this but it happens soooooo much its frustrating !!! I was on fish once and a boat drives right up on me and says how you doing catching any? If i had a grenade i would have tossed it in his boat!!! but its CL fishing at its best !!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CaptTrojan said:


> Hey man that is CL fishing just when your on your spot and catch a few a scarrab or renegade jetskis , or god for bid your working birds they will swarm you and cut you off if you fish clear lake learn to deal with it, i fish there mon-fri weekend s are hell in the lake! Its sad people act like this but it happens soooooo much its frustrating !!! I was on fish once and a boat drives right up on me and says how you doing catching any? If i had a grenade i would have tossed it in his boat!!! but its CL fishing at its best !!!


Careful...You might get another infraction by promoting throwing explosives at other fishermen.


----------



## nammie (Oct 8, 2007)

hope that idiot sees this post. lol


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

you did the right thing and acted like a mature adult

unfortunately there are lots of people like this out there

They knew better but didnt care!!

Game wardens are already on his site so I bet they might have a chance to look already but only the 1 child looks to be under 13 and with his jacket on it isnt sure if he has one on undrneath so I doubt they will do anything


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Clear lake famous!I can't wait!

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk

:


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

The snitching to cops suggestions are jokes, right?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

What does having a clean boat, have to do with courtesy?


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Yea!
nothing like being a mature adult and letting JA's walk on you. some folks wake up when the error of their ways are pointed out. A mature adult should never point any thing out, just learn to live with it.
HORSE HOCKY


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

RexP said:


> Yea!
> nothing like being a mature adult and letting JA's walk on you. some folks wake up when the error of their ways are pointed out. A mature adult should never point any thing out, just learn to live with it.
> HORSE HOCKY


That's what I'm stressin'! Maybe mommy and daddy should not whip their kids asses when they do wrong, just let them grow up to be another jackass that potlicks people on a pier out of a grungy arse barnacle hulled Blue Wave...nothing surprises me much any more!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't fix stupid!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

capt. david said:


> What does having a clean boat, have to do with courtesy?


I was wondering the same thing - I guess it's an insult towards me and my dirty boat, lol.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't care if I get cut off by a garbage barge or a pristine 55 Hatteras convertible.... its still gonna pizz me off


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

well you will have people that are inconsiderate of others. My wife caught one fish the other day and like a swarm of hornets attacking a predator they were on us. Those viscous pot-lickers have to ruin the game. I see they don't have the decency to wave or smile at the camera.


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

I do hope the guys see this, It just really ticked me off, you could see us clearly casting our top waters right where they cut through. What sucks about it the most is 1) the kids didn't have life jackets on and 2) those kids are now going to grow up not knowing courtesy of the water.

I think what the OP of the un-clean boat comments point was that if he doesn't care enough to clean his boat he sure as heck doesn't care whether he just cut off our fishing.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with asking for a little courtesy.

He should have asked the guy to move away.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JonahT said:


> Yet as much as I wanted to yell at them I kept my cool due to the fact that there were 2 youngins aboard.
> 
> You don't have to yell or curse to folks to get your point across. I would have expressed my disapproval in a constructive manner. I'm thinking your topwater bouncing off the side of his boat would have been about right. :wink:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

A few questions how wide is the I channel you are fishing and is it the only deep water to get in there. Would you rather he blow in there under power? Would you expect someone who lives on that channel to sit a few hundred yards away and wait till you get through fishing before he used the channel to navigate his way home?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

NAvigating with his t-motor??


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

railbird said:


> A few questions how wide is the I channel you are fishing and is it the only deep water to get in there. Would you rather he blow in there under power? Would you expect someone who lives on that channel to sit a few hundred yards away and wait till you get through fishing before he used the channel to navigate his way home?


Read the OP he wasn't "navigating home" they came in and started throwing lures right under our feet. He could've easily have fished the bulk head across the very wide channel


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I just don't get why folks do crud like this!!! Too bad the kids were on board. I might have thrown a top water in the boat to get the message across.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I would have handled it differently. He would not have liked it much.
Put life jackets on the Kids!


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

I totally disagree here! A lot of people haven't grown up on the water, and don't have a clue as to what respect is. I think something should of been said!! As long as your level headed about things anyone who has this happen should say something. Teach these knuckle heads that what they are doing is wrong. In my opinion that's being the "adult" or "bigger person" I think is how it was put.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Numbers appear to be: TX 4218 JL Not having PFD's on those kids, especially in a channel area with a massive North wind tide ripping, is pretty much grounds for revoking their parental and fishing rights


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*Me generation*

More of the me generation, they do not care about anyone but themselves. That is one loaded down boat full of potlickers, thanks for the pic i got a good LOL, i thought they were just attracted to me.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

It must be gettin reel crazy out in clear lake


----------



## GasmithTx (Feb 3, 2013)

I was out the same day and the same thing happened to me! I've fished clear lake my whole life and every year more people come with less manners. I can understand boats getting crowded when everyone is out chasing birds but when I'm anchored up and there is four boats around me within five minuted of my rod bowing its gets kinda ridiculous. Do what I do and hit it at night or weekday morning. Tight lines!


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

Stumpgrinder said:


> Worst thing is that he's teaching those kids that it's ok.
> 
> It's not ok.


Stole the words directly from my mouth.:cheers:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Sometimes you gotta potlick to catch fish.... Don't hate the game hate the playa!!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

whistlingdixie said:


> Sometimes you gotta potlick to catch fish.... Don't hate the game hate the playa!!!


Word 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

We had 3 boats on us in no time a couple weekends back when my wife caught a gafftop. Heh. It was funny. They thought we were catching specks or reds I bet. We would move to a different slick and they would jump into the slick we vacated. It was a sight. 

I definitely would have said something to them about the life jackets.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you please take my picture off here


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cam1127 said:


> Can you please take my picture off here


Yup...They had to prop your drunk arse up on the landing net so you wouldn't fall out.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I agree with txflatsguy. I am convinced many don't have a clue. I can be drifting and someone passes 40' feet from me. I have seen folks full of kids in their boats hit a reef going 30 plus mph in Jones lake. I could go on and on. It use to infuriate me when someone violated my fishing area. It has happened so often now I just consider it another obstacle like the wind, tide, rain or fog.

www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> I agree with txflatsguy. I am convinced many don't have a clue. I can be drifting and someone passes 40' feet from me. I have seen folks full of kids in their boats hit a reef going 30 plus mph in Jones lake. I could go on and on. It use to infuriate me when someone violated my fishing area. It has happened so often now I just consider it another obstacle like the wind, tide, rain or fog.
> 
> www.chickenboylures.com


That's a good way to look at it without loosing hair or going grey. Or seeing red. Good input CB


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

When I go to Cl I bring about 10 bags of chips when the birds start working on the chips priceless! Confuse all the fisherman so much. throwing everything they have on a chip slick with the birds working there *** off and they can't find out why they are not cetching fish so they leave and the lake is all mine....boys that's how you do it


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Idiots are everywhere !!*

I used too fish Seawolf bulkhead when I didn't own a boat and we had so many arguments with the guys in boats that thought we couldn't "Cast that far " ! It always took a 6oz spider weight cast over their bow to convince them otherwise . Ha!Ha! 
Now I own my own boat and drift west bay a lot and it never fails !!!! I have them flying by and see me hooked up and will bust a u turn and head right towards me . I had one guy follow me around....but the funny part was when he tried to follow my 16ft alweld into the coves and got stuck with his heavy fiberglass boat when I stopped and then took off ......
There are so many Lil tricks to teach the ignorant ..........Be creative not frustrated ! All you end up doing is ruining your day ...... fishing is supposed to be enjoyable you will never get rid of these idiots they keep reproducing . Ha! ha! Good Luck bro !!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

gunsmoke11 said:


> When I go to Cl I bring about 10 bags of chips when the birds start working on the chips priceless! Confuse all the fisherman so much. throwing everything they have on a chip slick with the birds working there *** off and they can't find out why they are not cetching fish so they leave and the lake is all mine....boys that's how you do it


 Popcorn is cheaper.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't want to stir the pot, but....... He guides on clear lake......
Link to his site.
http://www.clearlaketexasfishingtrips.com/


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

captnickm said:


> Don't want to stir the pot, but...He owns Clear Lake...You should be glad he even let you fish there...Link to his site.
> http://www.clearlaketexasfishingtrips.com/


FIFY


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I disagree with what is being said about him not having a clue. This is common courtesy! It's like cutting in line at a store. This guy knew what he was doing.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

captnickm said:


> Don't want to stir the pot, but....... He guides on clear lake......
> Link to his site.
> http://www.clearlaketexasfishingtrips.com/


HAHAHA well in that case you were in his spot! how the table has turned!

ALERT sarcasm........sarcasm...........sarcasm


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

captnickm said:


> Don't want to stir the pot, but....... He guides on clear lake......
> Link to his site.
> http://www.clearlaketexasfishingtrips.com/


I don't give a rat's *** if a guide fishes the same area I do but just because he guides there does not give him special privileges. This goes for ANY guide on any body of water.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

He owns Clear Lake, please use a little common courtesy and leave the area he is working to feed his family and get his boat detailed, thanks


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I sent the guy a msg.

We'll see if it was him or not


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't give a rat's *** if a guide fishes the same area I do but just because he guides there does not give him special privileges. This goes for ANY guide on any body of water.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


x2


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*Clear Lake*

25 years ago and even a dozen years back I had the lake all to myself, funny how things change, thanks to the outdoor show every jakeleg and his brother fishes it now. oh well such is life. there are allot of area close by but everyone insists on bunching up in the lake and channel.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

This may sound snobby but If I am going to pay the going price that all the guides are getting now a days I am going to pick a guide with a clean, spacious, and well maintained boat. You would not rent a limo that has torn up seats and mud all down the side.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't give a rat's *** if a guide fishes the same area I do but just because he guides there does not give him special privileges. This goes for ANY guide on any body of water.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

x 2 whistlingdixie--I want the whole deal when I spend 500 dollars or more!!

Port A two weeks back I had my boat in a public slip everyone there were so nice to help me tie up and load the boat--this is the way it should be not a fight for a little space on the water--guide or not first come first to fish -then leave it cleaner than you found it we all win!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

captnickm said:


> Don't shoot the messenger.


Naa, that was not directed at you, I have had a few bad experiences and it strikes a nerve when I hear about things like this happening, guide or not.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

You don't want to be eating fish out of Clear Lake. My cousin works for the EPA. They've been trying to put more fish consumption advisories throughout the Clear Lake area but have been met with strong opposition. You wouldn't believe the lab test results from ongoing tests. Spotted sea trout, red fish, flounder, gafftop, mullet, crab, oysters, hard heads etc, all have very high levels of PCB's, and estrogen due to pollutants from nearby plants etc.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

bragwell said:


> You don't want to be eating fish out of Clear Lake. My cousin works for the EPA. They've been trying to put more fish consumption advisories throughout the Clear Lake area but have been met with strong opposition. You wouldn't believe the lab test results from ongoing tests. Spotted sea trout, red fish, flounder, gafftop, mullet, crab, oysters, hard heads etc, all have very high levels of PCB's, and estrogen due to pollutants from nearby plants etc.


Yeah I hear Clear lake is not a clean place and I know I would not eat any fish from it.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

JonahT said:


> I do hope the guys see this, It just really ticked me off, you could see us clearly casting our top waters right where they cut through. What sucks about it the most is 1) the kids didn't have life jackets on and 2) those kids are now going to grow up not knowing courtesy of the water.
> 
> I think what the OP of the un-clean boat comments point was that if he doesn't care enough to clean his boat he sure as heck doesn't care whether he just cut off our fishing.


You should have said something, that way the kids know its not ok, and learned something. Someone has to break the trend, and most of the time its not gonna be the parents.

I know this might sound bad but I strived my whole life to try NOT to be like my parents, because I knew right from wrong.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dinodude said:


> Yeah I hear Clear lake is not a clean place and I know I would not eat any fish from it.


more for me.


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

bragwell said:


> You don't want to be eating fish out of Clear Lake. My cousin works for the EPA. They've been trying to put more fish consumption advisories throughout the Clear Lake area but have been met with strong opposition. You wouldn't believe the lab test results from ongoing tests. Spotted sea trout, red fish, flounder, gafftop, mullet, crab, oysters, hard heads etc, all have very high levels of PCB's, and estrogen due to pollutants from nearby plants etc.


Makes em taste better:wink:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dinodude said:


> Yeah I hear Clear lake is not a clean place and I know I would not eat any fish from it.


Young buck, I recommend you find a copy of the October 2012 issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine. There is an article titled "Trout have tails and know how to use them." It details the research of Dr. Greg Stunz, PHD.

Lets just say, if you eat the trout at the Texas City Dike, there is a high likelyhood they have visited Clearlake at some point in their life.

http://www.harteresearchinstitute.org/ochealth-research/seatrout-tracking


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> Young buck, I recommend you find a copy of the October 2012 issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine. There is an article titled "Trout have tails and know how to use them." It details the research of Dr. Greg Stunz, PHD.
> 
> Lets just say, if you eat the trout at the Texas City Dike, there is a high likelyhood they have visited Clearlake at some point in their life.
> 
> http://www.harteresearchinstitute.org/ochealth-research/seatrout-tracking


Let me see, so what you are saying is to not eat redfish caught from TCD? :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes: [/sarcasm]


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

JeffT72 said:


> Let me see, so what you are saying is to not eat redfish caught from TCD? :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes: [/sarcasm]


LOL!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

warning thread derailment............warning thread derailment............


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

bragwell said:


> You don't want to be eating fish out of Clear Lake. My cousin works for the EPA. They've been trying to put more fish consumption advisories throughout the Clear Lake area but have been met with strong opposition. You wouldn't believe the lab test results from ongoing tests. Spotted sea trout, red fish, flounder, gafftop, mullet, crab, oysters, hard heads etc, all have very high levels of PCB's, and estrogen due to pollutants from nearby plants etc.


lol. Clear Lake and the Houston Ship Channel, the entire upper Galveston Bay Complex is subject to toxins and leads, etc. Eat at your own risk, I do fish these areas but do not eat the fish. I prefer the Mekong River catfish at the local restaurant. lol.


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

I know Clear Lake better than most people and I can say that over the years it's become overrun with idiots, jet-ski'ers and wakeboarders who could give a ***** less about where you're fishing. To be honest, JonahT, I haven't been out with you yet but ALWAYS stand up for yourself and most importantly other people. I'd rather him pull out a gun and shoot me than for him to just cruise into people's ***** with no regard...or even worse that a father and his son could be out to the only spot they know and boom...that guy cruises up, and ruins the bite, their trip and the day. I've seen that before...sad to see especially with me not being able to fish with my dad as much as I'd like but that's neither here nor there.. Or better yet that guy gets drunk and runs his boat like a madman into someone else and people really get hurt because if he's inconsiderate enough to cut you off he's probably doing a lot of other stupid *****.

In a situation like that, handle it with respect but you are definitely in the right to cruise by and tell him he shouldn't have pushed you off your spot. If it were me, I probably would have said a lot more if youngsters weren't with him (aka go f*ck himself), but at the bare minimum do it for the other boaters that are probably getting run over by him on a weekly basis.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Goo-goo muck.


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

I was fishing clear like that day with a buddy from my boat and he ran full speed about 30ft from where I was anchored fishing. He was probably running to fast to hear my choice words.....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

How dare you delete the mighty gaftopXpress comment, STILL RETARDED!


----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

Man there are no trout left in CL. Everyone go chase birds in Trinity.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

texastailchasers said:


> Man there are no trout left in CL. Everyone go chase birds in Trinity.


That's a dead end lead. Its just a couple old men throwing popcorn shrimp up in the air at them. No trout in trinity either. Try POC.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

bragwell said:


> very high levels of PCB's, and estrogen due to pollutants from nearby plants etc.


no wonder some people been *****y or having mood swings from eating fish from there


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Part Timer said:


> That's a dead end lead. Its just a couple old men throwing popcorn shrimp up in the air at them. No trout in trinity either. Try POC.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Bunch of schoolies and 19 1/2" reds, try Rockport!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bunch of schoolies and 19 1/2" reds, try Rockport!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


That is the report for Rockport!!!!! Try Baffin!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

captnickm said:


> Don't want to stir the pot, but....... He guides on clear lake......
> Link to his site.
> http://www.clearlaketexasfishingtrips.com/


Love the part. Boat equipped with all safety gear. ** we don't use it but it's there. **


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

aggiefishinDr said:


> That is the report for Rockport!!!!! Try Baffin!


Nothing but drum worms, and bucktoothed crab snatchers in Baffin.


----------



## GasmithTx (Feb 3, 2013)

bragwell said:


> You don't want to be eating fish out of Clear Lake. My cousin works for the EPA. They've been trying to put more fish consumption advisories throughout the Clear Lake area but have been met with strong opposition. You wouldn't believe the lab test results from ongoing tests. Spotted sea trout, red fish, flounder, gafftop, mullet, crab, oysters, hard heads etc, all have very high levels of PCB's, and estrogen due to pollutants from nearby plants etc.


Yes! All the fish in the clear lake area are poisonous. Everyone should avoid fishing there!


----------

